# Do I really need to carry a chain link tool ?



## Rooster1 (18 Dec 2018)

I've been carrying a chain link tool and spares for the past ten years and I've never once needed it. I inspect my bike regularly and I swap the chain when it is worn. I do recall once having half a link come apart but I managed to make it back to base. The tool is heavy and clunky.

So should I continue to carry this thing that seems redundant?


----------



## cisamcgu (18 Dec 2018)

I broke a chain in the midst of Scotland on a Sunday !

Carry it


----------



## fossala (18 Dec 2018)

You'll be fine if you buy decent chains, change them when they should be and most importantly fit them correctly. 

I've never heard of a snapped chain that isn't due to one of the above.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Dec 2018)

Carry it! Stuff happens and it is one of the few tools that you will not be able to borrow from a non-cyclist if the worst should happen.

I have used mine 'in the field' a number of times, although rarely for my own bike, but it can/does happen and the repair is preferable to the alternative.



fossala said:


> You'll be fine if you buy decent chains, change them when they should be and most importantly fit them correctly.
> 
> I've never heard of a snapped chain that isn't due to one of the above.


WRONG!


----------



## derrick (18 Dec 2018)

Have always carried one, only had to use it once in the last 5 years, but it saved the guy getting a cab home.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Dec 2018)

In the past 5 years cycling I've had two broken chains, both of which I've sorted using the chain breaker (that's what you're referring to, right?) and a spare quick link
Only last week I offered to help a cyclist with a snapped chain who was walking but he was almost home
I'd regard it as a good decision to take one with me, particularly as like @I like Skol says, you can't fix it without this specific tool


----------



## User6179 (18 Dec 2018)

Carried one for 5 years, needed it once a few weeks ago, top tip if you carry one, make sure it actually works


----------



## fossala (18 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Carry it! Stuff happens and it is one of the few tools that you will not be able to borrow from a non-cyclist if the worst should happen.
> 
> I have used mine 'in the field' a number of times, although rarely for my own bike, but it can/does happen and the repair is preferable to the alternative.
> 
> ...


First, no need to shout...
Second, I think most people don't realize it's a user error but how many pro cyclists brake chains when pushing 500w? Now consider we put out 1/3rd of that. I'm not saying it never happens, just extremely rare.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Dec 2018)

Yes.


----------



## andrew_s (18 Dec 2018)

Split a length of worn out old chain, and see if you can get the outer plate section off the split end using something that you will have on the bike - eg lever off with a screwdriver end.
If you can get it off, it's OK to carry just a spare quicklink. 
Otherwise you'll need a chain tool to get mobile again. It's up to you whether the cost/inconvenience/brownie points needed to get home without makes the chain tool worth carrying or not.

Broken chains aren't common (IIRC, I've had 3 in 150,000 miles), but aren't always due to bad maintenance - I have seen reports of bad batches of chains, of most brands, where a new or hardly used chain has cracks between the pin and the edge of the outer plate in a number of links (as found after the first broke).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Dec 2018)

Yes, just in case, could help others as well.


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> First, no need to shout...
> Second, I think most people don't realize it's a user error but how many pro cyclists brake chains when pushing 500w? Now consider we put out 1/3rd of that. I'm not saying it never happens, just extremely rare.


I snapped a chain on my way home from work starting off from a set of traffic lights. Chain was fairly new, regularly cleaned and lubed and generally looked after. The chain tool allowed me to just shorten the chain and after a few minuits I was on my way home via the LBS to buy a new one. So the answer is yes.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Dec 2018)

I've only need one before I started carrying it. My the bolt holding my derailleur hanger in place fell out, so my bike was only wheelable. I was a very long way from home and about 200km into a 600km audax. The nearest bike shop was only a couple of miles away, but closing in 20 minutes. A chain breaker would have allowed me to convert to a single speed and make it there.

Luckily a stranger borrowed his neighbours car (?!) and rescued me, but that's not a common experience.


----------



## andrew_s (18 Dec 2018)

Rooster1 said:


> The tool is heavy and clunky.



The tools aren't necessarily that big, and are often incorporated in cycling multitools


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> I think most people don't realize it's a user error but how many pro cyclists brake chains when pushing 500w?


Actually, I have seen quite a few over the years! Presumably pro teams don't use cheap chains and pro mechanics know how to fit and maintain them ...? 

I was once riding some Scottish MTB trails with a friend. She only weighs about 7 stone and we were on a flat gravel track in a forest, so she wasn't exactly hammering the chain. CRACK - it snapped! She had only had the bike for a couple of weeks and it had been assembled by an experienced LBS mechanic.

I fixed it for her in a few minutes using my trusty chain tool. I have also repaired chains for 4 or 5 other riders over the years. I finally broke one of my own chains on a ride a couple of years ago. Here's a picture of the broken link ...







It snapped for no apparent reason. Just one of those things. The chain was otherwise in good condition and I wasn't doing some crazy gear change on a steep hill at the time.

With the tool, no problem - 15 minutes later I was riding again, after also taking some photos and having a snack and a drink. Without the tool, a BIG PROBLEM!

I'll continue to carry the chain tool!


----------



## Svendo (18 Dec 2018)

I’ve used one in anger once; following a crash that broke the derailleur hanger to shorten the chain to single speed. Mine is part of a Halfords multi tool but works just well enough. Extra bulk and weight is negligible along with the extra quick link.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2018)

If you are happy without it then go ahead. The world will not end.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Dec 2018)

Psst 

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/new-products/products/pack-pliers


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Psst
> 
> https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/new-products/products/pack-pliers


Very nice (want!) but cannot split a chain, I think?


----------



## I like Skol (18 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Psst
> 
> https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/new-products/products/pack-pliers


That tool doesn't split a chain link or remove a damaged section of chain. It's ok if you just need to remove/refit a quicklink, but not a lot else


----------



## Globalti (18 Dec 2018)

No. Wait by the road and before long another cyclist will come along with a chain tool.


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Dec 2018)

You will onlyknow if you need it if you need it.

(I carry one as part if a multitool even though I've never needed it, although I have needed some of the other attachments on it)


----------



## fossala (18 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> I snapped a chain on my way home from work starting off from a set of traffic lights. Chain was fairly new, regularly cleaned and lubed and generally looked after. The chain tool allowed me to just shorten the chain and after a few minuits I was on my way home via the LBS to buy a new one. So the answer is yes.


My guess would be it was fitted wrong.


----------



## fossala (18 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, I have seen quite a few over the years! Presumably pro teams don't use cheap chains and pro mechanics know how to fit and maintain them ...?
> 
> I was once riding some Scottish MTB trails with a friend. She only weighs about 7 stone and we were on a flat gravel track in a forest, so she wasn't exactly hammering the chain. CRACK - it snapped! She had only had the bike for a couple of weeks and it had been assembled by an experienced LBS mechanic.
> 
> ...


Cheap chain?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Dec 2018)

Yes. Mine is part of my Topeak Alien II multitool. However it does come with this rider, “The chain tool is compatible with single and multi-speed chains up to 12 speed, NOT including Campagnolo® 11 speed hollow pin chains.”


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Dec 2018)

I once broke a chain in the middle of a long ride in deepest Wales. I was tired and messed up a gear change, so it was user error really, but I could easily do it again, in fact I did a few months later, again due to tiredness. I've also lent mine to someone who was having problems. 
Not worth the risk not to carry one (and know how to use it). There's hardly a weight penalty.


----------



## Slioch (18 Dec 2018)

Yes.

Only used one once whilst out on the road in 40-odd years of cycling when my rear mech over-shifted, got caught in the spokes, and got trashed. I used it to shorten the chain to limp home on single-speed. I was a long way out into the boondocks of rural Yorkshire late in the evening, so glad I had the capability to fix things myself.

The ones incorporated into multi-tools are just about adequate for emergency roadside repairs as above, but I also have a decent one for the home workshop.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> That tool doesn't split a chain link or remove a damaged section of chain. It's ok if you just need to remove/refit a quicklink, but not a lot else



Yes as mentioned by @Pat "5mph" upthread.

I was only thinking of your nails @I like Skol


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Dec 2018)

Yes.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Dec 2018)

I always carry one but have never needed to use it. I always carry allen keys, puncture patches and a pump and never seem to need any of those either... apart from the time i forgot my pump and got my only puncture in a decade.

I carry them for luck.


----------



## boydj (18 Dec 2018)

Chains will break, albeit very rarely, but usually at a very inconvenient moment - old or new, well maintained or not. The cost of carrying a chain breaker and a spare link is negligible compared to the cost of a broken chain far from home.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2018)

I have one included on my multitool, and has had to be used.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Dec 2018)

I can think of three chain break incidents.

One was at the top of Ditchling Beacon when a roadie asked to borrow a tool and @ianrauk was first to whip his out, so to speak.

Happily the roadie rejoined his own chain, thereby saving one of us from a messy job.

A chain snapped on one of my Sunday morning group rides which was fixed by our leader.

My crowning achievement was using my chain tool to fix @StuAff's broken chain on a night ride on the Isle of Wight.

The Park Tools Mini I use is under a tenner and takes up very little space.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/park-tool-mini-chain-tool-ct-5/rp-prod7843


----------



## DaveReading (18 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> You'll be fine if you buy decent chains, change them when they should be and most importantly fit them correctly.
> 
> I've never heard of a snapped chain that isn't due to one of the above.



Can you give an example of how one might fit a chain incorrectly ?


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Dec 2018)

DaveReading said:


> Can you give an example of how one might fit a chain incorrectly ?


Bend the outer plate by being a bit careless lining the pin up against the rivet and pushing it through off centre.

Been there, done that, and yes it did break.


----------



## Alan O (18 Dec 2018)

I consider my chain tool an essential in my bag - I have a Park Tools one and it's really not that big or heavy.

I had an off last year when my derailleur hanger snapped, everything locked up and the chain broke. With a chain tool, you can put the chain back together as a single speed setup to get home.

The previous time I had a chain break it was after an off - I can't remember the actual details of the mishap, but the chain got caught on something and broke as I went down.

I probably carry more tools with me than most people, but in my decades of cycling I've had all sorts of failures and have only ever once* not been able to at least patch things up enough to get home - that one time, my rear axle snapped and I had a 10-mile walk home.

(*I know, I'm tempting fate)


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Dec 2018)

If you have a chain tool as part of a multi tool make sure you try it at home on a length of cut off before you think you have all bases covered. Some of these tools are good and work well, more are worse than useless.


----------



## Alan O (18 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> If you have a chain tool as part of a multi tool make sure you try it at home on a length of cut off before you think you have all bases covered. Some of these tools are good and work well, more are worse than useless.


Good point. Even with a standalone chain tool, I'd recommend trying it at home first - I had one once where the pin bent the first time I tried to use it (fortunately at home).


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2018)

The chain tool that I carry with me for emergencies is on my multitool. Yes, it _IS _a bit cheapo but it _DOES _work if used with care. I have a much bigger, heavier, and nicer tool at home that I use at home.


----------



## adamhearn (18 Dec 2018)

I carry one, never used it on my own but a day trip out with others a chain snapped and it tigether with a 10 speed link I was carrying allowed us all to continue,


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> My guess would be it was fitted wrong.


Not fitted wrong at all. This was after a years use, with careful cleaning and lubing.


----------



## MarkF (18 Dec 2018)

I am 55, never had a chain break and have never known of anybody having a chain break, junk it!

I went on a 1000 mile tour with my cousin and he made me carry all sorts of lardy stuff I never would have normally. I think I oiled my chain after two weeks, the sum total of the on-tour maintenance.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Dec 2018)

I had a fire extinguisher in my van and house for years unused.
then one sunday morning while enjoying boiled eggs and toast the neighbours kid banged on the door to tell me their house was on fire.

i put the fire out before the fire crew got here.
you never know, So Yes carry a chain tool no matter how long it sits doing nothing.

My breakfast was toast!!


----------



## Milzy (18 Dec 2018)

I just carry a new quick link. I don’t like carrying too much stuff tbh.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Dec 2018)

Well, I only possess the large one in my Btwin tool kit, but one o' they Park Tool CT5s will be purchased right sharpish!


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> I just carry a new quick link. I don’t like carrying too much stuff tbh.



so if a link partially separated? How will just a link help?
you need to push the pin out to join with the Qlink.
just saying, its not uncommon especially when mtb ing ,debris in the drive ect


----------



## Banjo (18 Dec 2018)

The chain fairy reads these forums you know. Don't tempt fate.


----------



## Milzy (18 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> so if a link partially separated? How will just a link help?
> you need to push the pin out to join with the Qlink.
> just saying, its not uncommon especially when mtb ing ,debris in the drive ect


Hopefully find a friendly roadie with one or walk to a LBS. *shrugs* look at the alarming percentage who doesn’t either.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> Hopefully find a friendly roadie with one or walk to a LBS. *shrugs* look at the alarming percentage who doesn’t either.



The LBS could be a hell of a long walk these days....sadly


----------



## Alan O (18 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> I just carry a new quick link. I don’t like carrying too much stuff tbh.


I don't see how that would help if you break a chain - surely there's always going to be the parts of the broken link to remove?

A quick link is fine for quickly getting a chain off and on again, but I don't see what use it is for repairs on the road - maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Jenkins (18 Dec 2018)

I've carried a mini chain tool or had one as part of a multi tool for years ond I've never needed it. However the cyclist who was stuck roadside a few years ago with a broken derailleur was most grateful that I did (along with a compatible quick link) so he could at least get home single speed style.


----------



## HLaB (18 Dec 2018)

This is the first time I've not carried on but it'll go back when I get round to fitting a saddle bag. I broke chain as a kid (25 years ago) and just one as an adult but during that time I've fixed a couple of mates. Its not really frequent enough to justify it but it doesnt really hurt and I like to be self resilient.


----------



## Globalti (18 Dec 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> I always carry one but have never needed to use it. I always carry allen keys, puncture patches and a pump and never seem to need any of those either... apart from the time i forgot my pump and got my only puncture in a decade.
> 
> I carry them for luck.



Same here, I was breezing along when I realised I had a gas cylinder but had forgotten the dispenser thingy. Less than five minutes later a tyre went flat. I changed the tube and sat down to wait and a few minutes later along came a cyclist who lent me his trigger. I have every faith in providence and my fellow humans. If my bike ever gets so broken that I can't ride it I will just shoulder it and stick out a thumb, drivers are happy to stop and help if they can see the reason why you're hitching.


----------



## Ilovehills (18 Dec 2018)

I had an 11 mile walk in the pouring rain last year because I didn`t carry one. I do now


----------



## subaqua (18 Dec 2018)

Yes . I have never had to use one on my bikes , but have converted a ten speed cassette with mashed derailleur into a single speed rear cog to give a nice lady a chance of getting home without a long walk. I always stop for every cyclist and ask if they are OK.


----------



## D_97_goodtimes (18 Dec 2018)

Rooster1 said:


> I've been carrying a chain link tool and spares for the past ten years and I've never once needed it. I inspect my bike regularly and I swap the chain when it is worn. I do recall once having half a link come apart but I managed to make it back to base. The tool is heavy and clunky.
> 
> So should I continue to carry this thing that seems redundant?



A third option of 'sometimes' might help.
Like many others I have cycled for years and never had a chain snap.....until last week - luckily I was close to home and could limp back to my garage.
Depends covers the ' out all day ride' where you may find yourself many miles from help and then you will think hmmm about that saddle bag with my chain link tool.
For the daily commute - probably not necessary.

Perhaps the conversation should widen to cover a proper saddlebag and what you should put in it.


----------



## Ilovehills (18 Dec 2018)

I`ve had a few go over the years, the worst, by far was when I was trying pull out in a small gap of traffic and I had to leg it bloody fast to get clear of the approaching van - that`s exactly when it snapped

Luckily the guy realised and slowed down, and I picked up the bike and ran bloody fast to get out of the way. Brown underwear moment.............


----------



## fossala (18 Dec 2018)

DaveReading said:


> Can you give an example of how one might fit a chain incorrectly ?


Push a pin in too far, reuse a non-reusable quick link, fit upside down (on some chains), chain too short, chain too long, wrong quick link, re using pins, using wrong chain for the job.

I may think of some more but that should be enough.


----------



## Ilovehills (18 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> Push a pin in too far, reuse a non-reusable quick link, fit upside down (on some chains), chain too short, chain too long, wrong quick link, re using pins, using wrong chain for the job.
> 
> I may think of some more but that should be enough.


I re-used a pin in my singlespeed just to get me out of trouble, and I was going to replace it. 3000 miles later I still haven`t.......

Not good practice I know, but I got lucky


----------



## Alan O (18 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> ...reuse a non-reusable quick link...


The error there, surely, is buying a non-reusable quick link in the first place? I mean, what is the point of a quick link if you can only fasten it once (genuine question)?


----------



## Ilovehills (18 Dec 2018)

Alan O said:


> The error there, surely, is buying a non-reusable quick link in the first place? I mean, what is the point of a quick link if you can only fasten it once (genuine question)?


Good point! I`ve also had chains with 4 or 5 quick links in, been opened up a few times, never a problem


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Dec 2018)

I sometimes chuck some extra tools in my saddlebag when going for long or remote rides and this usually includes a chain tool. I've no idea why I do this as due to arthritic fingers I cannot split ten speed chains without putting the tool in a vice, and I can't fit the vice in my saddlebag. 

And onyway, I've never broken a chain.


----------



## KneesUp (18 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> My guess would be it was fitted wrong.


I snapped a new-ish chain at traffic lights too. It was not at the link I had joined it - I assume it was a manufacturing defect (i didn't find the broken link, it was dark and busy) I was less than a mile from home, so I walked. I take one if my ride takes me further away from home than I'd be happy to walk back.


----------



## snorri (19 Dec 2018)

cisamcgu said:


> I broke a chain in the midst of Scotland on a Sunday !


Me too!
Lucky I was just a mile from home.


----------



## xzenonuk (19 Dec 2018)

i have never broke a chain and i have started to carry a chain tool on the saddle bags of both my bikes, i carry a few spare quick links in case a chain snaps but with out a tool i would be screwed for removing a broken one to fit the quick one.

last thing i want is to be over 20 miles from home and kick my ass for not having one when i need it since it is so small.

when i was a kid i seen my sisters bike chain snap, it was not good, just thankful while up the bing she wasnt been mad like me and my cousin and sat about.

right near the house going slow on the way back it snapped and she went head first 

both my bikes have quick links on the chains as standard think their sram or used to be as im on my 3rd mountain bike one lol


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Dec 2018)

My multi tool has a chain splitter that works well (Lezyne) I can remove a broken link and replace with a Quicklink which is stowed away in my Wolf Tooth Quicklink pliers.

No space. No weight. Peace of mind.


----------



## DaveReading (19 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> My multi tool has a chain splitter that works well (Lezyne) I can remove a broken link and replace with a Quicklink which is stowed away in my Wolf Tooth Quicklink pliers.



The last time I fitted a new chain, I couldn't find my regular chain tool to shorten it and I was pleasantly surprised to find how well the one on my multitool worked.

I've never felt the need to use pliers to release a quicklink, the chainwheel technique has always worked for me so far.


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

I've never carried one, never had a chain fail on me personally. I've never broken my neck either, but it doesnt mean I might not one days, but I'm happy to take the chance.


----------



## Banjo (19 Dec 2018)

I guess it depends on where you ride. In some of rural Wales public transport doesn't exist and you may not get a phone signal.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2018)

Having had a broken chain and walked home 10 miles. I carry one now plus a quick link. Might never need them but it's the little mini Park tool one that doesn't take up much room.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2018)

Jenkins said:


> I've carried a mini chain tool or had one as part of a multi tool for years ond I've never needed it. However the cyclist who was stuck roadside a few years ago with a broken derailleur was most grateful that I did (along with a compatible quick link) so he could at least get home single speed style.



May have been me 
This is the very reason I got a multi tool with a chain link tool.
I had a derailleur eat itself on a ride which also twisted the chain. Luckily another cyclist came by and stopped who had a multi tool so we single speeded it. I ordered a chain link multi tool that evening.


----------



## Banjo (19 Dec 2018)

DaveReading said:


> The last time I fitted a new chain, I couldn't find my regular chain tool to shorten it and I was pleasantly surprised to find how well the one on my multitool worked.
> 
> I've never felt the need to use pliers to release a quicklink, the chainwheel technique has always worked for me so far.



What is the chainwheel method Dave?

I use chain pliers as I struggle to separate a quick link.Pulling them back on with the chainwheel and crank works fine.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Dec 2018)

andrew_s said:


> The tools aren't necessarily that big, and are often incorporated in cycling multitools


Yes. The topeak one is excellent and my preffered chaintool even when at home.
Am amazed that the OP is even considering leaving home without one. It makes me wonder if they are one of the uber minimalist crowd who will only take what can be fitted in a back pocket/in a crazily small seatpack (look mine is smaller than yours) 
Just take one. And a decent pump of course. And two spare tubes.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Dec 2018)

Banjo said:


> What is the chainwheel method Dave?


From a 2014 thread (edited):


dinkydexy said:


> Get the chain onto the large chainring. Turn the crank to get the QR link at the 3 o'clock position [and keep cranks in that position]. From the bottom of the chainring take up one link's worth of slack in the chain and advance it anti-clockwise, up and round, until it is adjacent to the QR link at the 3 o clock position. If you've done it correctly the QR link and the link next to it (below it) should be pointing outwards in a 'V' shape; hold them both in that position by applying finger pressure to the links on either side. Then simply strike the apex of the 'V' with a tool/rock (obviously don't be stupid about it and mind your fingers) and the QR link will just come straight off [catch the bits/control ends of chain].


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Dec 2018)

Alan O said:


> The error there, surely, is buying a non-reusable quick link in the first place? I mean, what is the point of a quick link if you can only fasten it once (genuine question)?



I think the point of a quick link is just to install the chain. Chains come with one (except for shimano IIRC who have some fancy once use rivet)

Genuine question: why would you ever need to re-use a quick link? To swap a chain, use the new quick link with the new chain.


----------



## Slioch (19 Dec 2018)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Genuine question: why would you ever need to re-use a quick link? To swap a chain, use the new quick link with the new chain.



But - some brands of chain don't come with a quicklink. I always buy KMC chains because they always provide a quicklink.


----------



## confusedcyclist (19 Dec 2018)

I haven't used mine yet, but I know sooner or later I will get unlucky. I've got a 10 mile commute. That's a long walk home.


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Carry it! Stuff happens and it is one of the few tools that you will not be able to borrow from a non-cyclist if the worst should happen.
> 
> I have used mine 'in the field' a number of times, although rarely for my own bike, but it can/does happen and the repair is preferable to the alternative.



Same here - I've used mine on other folks bikes. My chain tool is part of the Crank Bros multi tool I have. I also have a spare 'tiny' chain tool for my other backpac. I've never snapped a chain out and about that has stopped me, but last year my 10 speed MTB chain split, but I only discovered it as I was cleaning the bike when I got home.


----------



## Alan O (19 Dec 2018)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I think the point of a quick link is just to install the chain. Chains come with one (except for shimano IIRC who have some fancy once use rivet)



But every new chain I've ever had has needed shortening first, and that's required a chain tool anyway, so it doesn't save a lot just on initial fitting.



roubaixtuesday said:


> Genuine question: why would you ever need to re-use a quick link? To swap a chain, use the new quick link with the new chain.



I use quick links to take chains off for a thorough clean every now and then - probably only 2 or 3 times during the life of a chain, but everything that makes that easier helps. I also recently used a quick link to remove a chain so I could replace a derailleur (having found a better vintage model).

I've never had a quick link fail yet (fate again, I know), even after reuse several times.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Dec 2018)

Alan O said:


> But every new chain I've ever had has needed shortening first, and that's required a chain tool anyway, so it doesn't save a lot just on initial fitting.



But at least 10s and 11s chains can't be rejoined with a chain tool AFAIK, so you need the quick link just to fit the chain.



Alan O said:


> I use quick links to take chains off for a thorough clean every now and then - probably only 2 or 3 times during the life of a chain, but everything that makes that easier helps. I also recently used a quick link to remove a chain so I could replace a derailleur (having found a better vintage model).



OK, I can see that. A typical 10/11s chain lasts perhaps 2000 miles; personally I wouldn't be going to the faff of taking a chain off for cleaning between chain changes, but I guess some (many?) people might be closer to Godliness than I am.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Dec 2018)

roubaixtuesday said:


> But at least 10s and 11s chains can't be rejoined with a chain tool AFAIK, so you need the quick link just to fit the chain.



Of course they can, rejoined a 10 speed many a time.


----------



## MasterDabber (19 Dec 2018)

Just like any insurance, you don't need one until you need one. I've got a Crank Bros multi-tool with one included. Small enough and fits perfectly in the little external pocket of my Lenzyne seat pack. I've used it twice out on the road. The first time about 4 miles from home so a long enough walk if I hadn't been able to fix it.
The second time after just reaching the top of a Cat 4 climb in France (luckily it never broke whilst I was still applying a lot of pedal pressure). If I hadn't been able to fix it I would have had a few problems. It was fairly remote, a fair way from the house, hardly any traffic passing and a dodgy mobile phone signal.
Apart from all of that, it's my only chain tool which I use for shortening new chains.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Dec 2018)

roubaixtuesday said:


> ...Genuine question: why would you ever need to re-use a quick link? To swap a chain, use the new quick link with the new chain.



I take the chain off on a regular basis. Cleaning and servicing. Having the chain in the way is just a PITA.

I also get best results from cleaning my chains while they are off and in a little tub of cleaner. I’ve made a DIY one where the gunk drops through a sieve and is kept away from the chain.

I wouldn't be without a QuickLink.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Of course they can, rejoined a 10 speed many a time.



My understanding is that this is explicitly against Shimano advice. I can't find that with a quick google, but there seems to be plenty of anecdote both from people who have your experience but equally for people who have tried it and found the chain fails.

For sure I'd go for it if stranded without a quick link but there's no way I'd do it with a brand new chain.


----------



## Alan O (19 Dec 2018)

roubaixtuesday said:


> But at least 10s and 11s chains can't be rejoined with a chain tool AFAIK, so you need the quick link just to fit the chain.


Ah, I see - but not a problem for me as all my chains are 9-speed or less.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Dec 2018)

Alan O said:


> Ah, I see - but not a problem for me as all my chains are 9-speed or less.


Me too. Another good reason, unless some overbearing need, to not go higher than 9. Keeps things simple.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Dec 2018)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Genuine question: why would you ever need to re-use a quick link?


For the once every 3 months  deep clean: chain off, wheels off, Mr. Sheen on!


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Dec 2018)

I think the answer to the OP's question is, you don't need to carry a chain tool but it may save you a load of hassle if you do.


----------



## lazyfatgit (19 Dec 2018)

My multi tool has one. Used it once on my own bike long ago but have bailed out a number of others over the years. Mostly with Shimano chains where they have been poorly joined.
If you’re in the situation where the extra 20g is important I guess your team mechanic will be along in a minute.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (19 Dec 2018)

I`m bloody useless at anything mechanical on my bike but I do have one of these - I`ve googled many times how to use it and am still baffled lol. I also carry one of those little spare links - if my chain breaks, why can`t I use that to cobble together the chain to get me home?


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Dec 2018)

lazyfatgit said:


> My multi tool has one. Used it once on my own bike long ago but have bailed out a number of others over the years. Mostly with Shimano chains where they have been poorly joined.
> If you’re in the situation where the extra 20g is important I guess your team mechanic will be along in a minute.


Luckily on the one occasion when I broke a chain a team mechanic did arrive, in the shape of a cyclist who was in his car. This was in the days when "Proper" cyclists were few and far between and there was a very strong sense of camaraderie between followers of the faith. We shoe horned my bike into his car and I got a lift home, repaid with tea and cake.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Dec 2018)

Sunny Portrush said:


> I`m bloody useless at anything mechanical on my bike but I do have one of these - I`ve googled many times how to use it and am still baffled lol. I also carry one of those little spare links - if my chain breaks, why can`t I use that to cobble together the chain to get me home?


You'll need to remove the broken link. They don't fall off in one piece so one end will still be riveted in place.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Dec 2018)

Sunny Portrush said:


> I`m bloody useless at anything mechanical on my bike but I do have one of these - I`ve googled many times how to use it and am still baffled lol. I also carry one of those little spare links - if my chain breaks, why can`t I use that to cobble together the chain to get me home?


Because the chain may not, make that will not, for sure, elegantly open up itself for you to insert a quick link.
It will most probably be mangled, and/or broken at the wrong point to simply add a quick link for it to work again.


----------



## Milzy (19 Dec 2018)

I’ve never ever had a link break on me. I’m too light with too little power. I like to use FSA team chains. 
Now my chain will break after this post


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Dec 2018)

So after all the ‘it’ll never happen’ (or similar) posts, how many broken chains are we going to get in 2019?


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Dec 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I carry all I need for cycling in 1 or 2 bike bags, and it's hardly a minimalist approach, but I choose not to carry a chain link tool, because I don't see the need.
> Accept that other people may use bicycles differently to you.


Up to you legs. It wasn't a command. Just advice/view. 
I have by the by never had a chain break but I have led a ride where someone trashed their rear mech and needed their chain shortening. Come to think of it, the blue ian was on the ride. Maybe you will end your days lucky if you avoid his jinxed presence.
Have also had a freak quicklink detach itself. Managed to find the two bits though I always carry a spare. Not up an orifice though.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> So after all the ‘it’ll never happen’ (or similar) posts, how many broken chains are we going to get in 2019?


I see in my little eye some jinxes alighting


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2018)

I've always carried one, I think the last time I broke a chain was back around 1990'ish, I recon I've broken a chain about 2 or 3 times altogether, and I've been able to bail people out several times.


----------



## DaveReading (19 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I tried that and I just couldn't get it to work. Must be a special nack. I use pliers.



In my experience it works well provided that you remember only to hit only one plate of the quicklink (the object being to slide it relative to the other side). If you hit both plates simultaneously, that's not going to work.


----------



## mgs315 (22 Dec 2018)

I’d say my feelings on the matter are similar to any fixing tool. No, you don’t need to carry any of them provided you don’t ever have a situation where you will need them but it doesn’t hurt to carry them just in case. It’s the same logic as thinking it’s a waste to carry two inner tubes on a long ride where you don’t puncture.

Considering the options are saving a second or two on a long Strava climb over a long walk home it’s a no brainer.


----------



## Vantage (22 Dec 2018)

I've only had one chain break on me and I suspect it was due to me not rejoining the link properly after splitting it to clean it. 
My current crank bros tool has a built in chain tool but I find it absolutely impossible to break any KMC chain with it. Here's hoping nothing goes pear shaped!


----------



## tommaguzzi (28 Dec 2018)

if you don't carry one then will have to thank your lucky stars that someon with you does when it happens.


----------



## Old jon (28 Dec 2018)

Strangely, I checked that I had mine with me before I left the house this morning.

Must stop reading threads like this . . .


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2018)

Old jon said:


> Strangely, I checked that I had mine with me before I left the house this morning.
> 
> Must stop reading threads like this . . .



I did the same when I went out yesterday, then thought it would be a good idea to check my toolbag generally, then thought it would be I good idea to replace the glue in the puncture kit, I can't remember the last time I used it.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (29 Dec 2018)

Avoid the weight of the chain tool - carry a spare chain with quick link instead!


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Dec 2018)

As mentioned a few times a good multi tool will often have one incorporated into it. I carry a Topeak 18+ which does just about everything you need. Only used the chain breaker once in anger and that was on a friends bike on the mtb trails. Worked a treat.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Dec 2018)

How is this thread still going? Oh, yeah, because of people like me 

The first time I changed a cassette and chain, I got the breaker that came with the halfords tool kit. I couldn't make it work, so pulled out the Topeak Hexus, and it broke the chain in seconds. So I am pleased I had it for that reason alone.
__________________________
Whether you take one is a matter of your self reliance and your risk tolerance. Something can always happen to make your bike unrideable. Most of us wouldn't go out without a spare tube and an inflator - and some . I'd carry 2 tubes, a patch kit and a tyre boot before a chain breaker. I don't carry spokes or a chain whip, so there are some breakdowns that could easily happen that I am not prepared for, but I know I won't *that *far from civilization in most of the areas I cycle, so walking for help is always an option.

Now I think about it, an external battery for my phone is probably my most important accessory after the essentials. A phone with a charge + a signal + credit card is the most versatile repair tool.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (29 Dec 2018)

fossala said:


> You'll be fine if you buy decent chains, change them when they should be and most importantly fit them correctly.
> 
> I've never heard of a snapped chain that isn't due to one of the above.


i’ve known a clubmate snap a chain on a brand new bike. lucky for him, i had not just the tool but a 9sp powerlink too...


----------



## guitarpete247 (29 Dec 2018)

Years ago I was one of the ride leaders on a school bike ride. One kid had a bike in such poor condition that I had to shorten his chain. But eventually we had to call for school minibus to collect him. I was the only one with chain tool or any toolkit at all. I always carry toolkit, now multitool, levers, tubes etc. even on short rides.
Last year I stopped to help a fellow cyclist walking with his bike. He refused any help whatsoever. Preferring his 3 mile walk home rather than me offering to give a tube and offer to fix (fairy attack) for him.


----------

